
X Minus One Archive - Rapzid
https://archive.org/details/OTRR_X_Minus_One_Singles/XMinusOne56-05-15051HallucinationOrbit.mp3
======
Rapzid
I grew up in the early 90s listening to the old time radio broadcast on the
weekends coming out of University of Florida. Some great stories from big
names in here; you'll definitely find the inspiration for man modern films and
stories in the SciFi genre here.

P.S. Most audio isn't loading in Chrome for some reason; use Safari, Edge,
etc.

